# Expository Listening



## CubsIn07 (Jan 2, 2008)

If anyone is interested in helping a friend of mine conduct research for his DMin project on expository listening, could you fill out this survey? It takes 5-10 minutes. I think you folks could be a big help.

http://www.expositorylistening.com/site/de...c=1199315742125


----------



## sotzo (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you repost the link? It doesn't work.


----------



## raekwon (Jan 2, 2008)

EXPOSITORY LISTENING


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks interesting.


----------



## D. Paul (Jan 10, 2008)

I submitted to the "Listener" survey. I had not really considered before how many sermons I listen to weekly (8-12). I'm certain there are those who listen more, but I use them as my traveling companions since I drive for a living. They may not all be actual sermons preached on a Sunday, but they are instructional nonetheless.


----------

